# Anyone Fattened Up a BF or Hubby



## billedmeup (Dec 15, 2008)

The thread about larger women with thinner guys got me wondering. Have any of you BBWs fattened up a thin guy with your good cooking? The more detail the better.


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Dec 15, 2008)

I have. When I met my boyfriend he was a very slim guy. Maybe about 120-125lbs. Wore a size 28/30 waist jean. Now, after having been with me for two years, he wears a size 32/34 and has a nice little belly. The weight looks great on him. Everyone says he looks better now. I love rubbing his belly. I love to hug him when I am sitting and he is standing and my head rests on his warm belly. :smitten:


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Dec 15, 2008)

I haven't fattened John up much but he fattened me up plenty


----------



## Rowan (Dec 15, 2008)

I actually did this to two of my three ex's.....most certainly not intentionally...I'm just a damn good cook


----------



## billedmeup (Dec 16, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I actually did this to two of my three ex's.....most certainly not intentionally...I'm just a damn good cook



How about some details...tell us what happened, how much did they gain, over how long, etc.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 17, 2008)

I said it wasnt intentional..so there is no reason for me to give detail.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Dec 23, 2008)

Ah yes...I have fattened up my first and only BF. We got together about 3 and a half years ago. He stands at 6'4 and used to weigh about 150 pounds AT MOST. He was such a skinny little thing, people used to think he did drugs or had anorexia because of it. He in fact ate like a horse and just wouldnt stop moving.
We were in school together, living in the same dorm type area for about 2 years. When we had access to the kitchen I'd cook up some goodies. He finally started to plump up after we moved into our own appartment about a year and a half ago. He's now about 220 (70 pounds heavier) and looks a whole lot healthier. His parents even said so (Despite how they think I should lose about 100 pounds myself. Blah) He has a small tummy bump, but it's just perfect and I hope it stays just like that! Now I just need him to work on his chest and arm muscles so he doesnt look like a 9 year old boy.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Dec 23, 2008)

Well I've never had a Boyfriend and you need a lot of opwn-minded people who 
want to be Fattened up


----------



## AtlantisAK (Dec 24, 2008)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> Well I've never had a Boyfriend and you need a lot of opwn-minded people who
> want to be Fattened up



Well, sometimes its not fully intentional. Wish I could say that about my little situation, but the boy just needed a few pounds to stop looking Anorexic. 

I really have no further plans to plump my bf up any more. He's at a much healthier weight.


----------



## ThatIsThat (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm in the process of fattening a boy up :happy:
He started at 5'9" 140 and very well muscled (5% body fat at the most) and he's already up to 154 after a month and a half! I'm hoping he continues to grow (with my encouragement, of course)... :eat1:


----------



## BUTTERFLY (Dec 30, 2008)

Im fattening my BF up now with the help of my best friend she comes over and we playfully gang up om him (with his consent) we hope to help him gain at lest another 50 lbs!:eat2:


----------



## otherland78 (Dec 30, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> I'm in the process of fattening a boy up :happy:
> He started at 5'9" 140 and very well muscled (5% body fat at the most) and he's already up to 154 after a month and a half! I'm hoping he continues to grow (with my encouragement, of course)... :eat1:



Oh!! so good for him ...hm Do you have a nice sister who likes to do the same to me ???:wubu: ;-)

ehm but she has to invite me to ny haha i live little far away 

but i always like to see when other guys are fattened up by their gf hehe

popst a pic of his progress here perhaps 

bye the way cute pic on your profile


----------



## kojack (Jan 1, 2009)

Damn... where do these lucky guys find these gals?


----------



## Louise Anima (Jul 23, 2009)

I got started on my boyfriend, and got a lot of shakes with chocolate sauce, ice cream and double cream into him... It was good fun. Unfortunately tho, we just didn't work out in other ways. So I'm happy to give any boys on here some tasty, calorific challenges if they like


----------



## Tracii (Jul 24, 2009)

I did manage to get 20lbs on my guy but he didn't much like it and lost it.


----------



## Amarillowave (Jul 26, 2009)

I guess it happened to me. I was 6'0" and about 160 when my BBW wife and i got married. Now I'm 6'0" and about 195. I was quite thin before, and while most people wouldn't call me fat(we married very young, I was still gaining muscle) no one would call me skinny anymore either. I've gone from a 32" tp a 36" waist.

Actually, now that I think about it, I've gone from 180 and ripped to 195 with a small belly over the past couple of years. That's virtually all fat.


----------



## Noir (Jul 26, 2009)

I have had a few feeding/foodie relationships. The largest gain a significant other put on was close to 100 lbs. Sadly didn't work out but near the end she stopped at 450. Just saw this was the wrong thread. My bad!! To make this fit I put on about 20 lbs with a girl but lost some. Open to it again with the right girl if it were to arise again


----------



## NoWayOut (Jul 26, 2009)

I wouldn't want that. I think fat looks good on women only.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 27, 2009)

NoWayOut said:


> I wouldn't want that. I think fat looks good on women only.



Maybe don't post this in a thread clearly geared towards FFA/female feeders?

thanks.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 27, 2009)

NoWayOut said:


> I wouldn't want that. I think fat looks good on women only.





LoveBHMS said:


> Maybe don't post this in a thread clearly geared towards FFA/female feeders?
> 
> thanks.



This post was on the Erotic Weight Gain forum and the original post did not SPECIFICALLY aim it at FFA's or female feeders. So I am not really sure the snarky comment was totally called for.

just sayin.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 27, 2009)

Well the thread is titled "Anyone Fattened up a BF or Hubby" so who else would it be aimed at except FFA or female feeders?


----------



## Rowan (Jul 27, 2009)

LoveBHMS said:


> Well the thread is titled "Anyone Fattened up a BF or Hubby" so who else would it be aimed at except FFA or female feeders?



what if the gentleman is gay? not saying he is...but that is a possibility.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 27, 2009)

Rowan said:


> what if the gentleman is gay? not saying he is...but that is a possibility.



Of course it is, but if you're fattening up a BF or hubby, then even if you're a guy, it's still about a male partner being bigger. Any thread about fat boyfriends or husbands still indicates that it would be aimed at admirers of fat men, whatever the admirer's gender was.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 27, 2009)

LoveBHMS said:


> Of course it is, but if you're fattening up a BF or hubby, then even if you're a guy, it's still about a male partner being bigger. Any thread about fat boyfriends or husbands still indicates that it would be aimed at admirers of fat men, whatever the admirer's gender was.



Correct, but you pointed out FFA's or female feeders. That's what i was pointing out


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 27, 2009)

Are we really picking apart sentences/wording now? jesus.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 27, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Are we really picking apart sentences/wording now? jesus.



not really...just thought a comment was a bit harsh and pointed it out is all


----------



## NoWayOut (Jul 27, 2009)

LoveBHMS said:


> Maybe don't post this in a thread clearly geared towards FFA/female feeders?
> 
> thanks.



Is a guy's perspective not allowed here? I didn't see any rule saying that all posters in this thread had to be female. My opinion is just as valid as anyone's here, and my opinion is that I would not want a girlfriend to try to fatten me up.

If you want to restrict opinions to female FA's and female feeders, place it in that board as Rowan said, not the erotic weight gain board. I'd have left it alone if it was on that board.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 30, 2009)

NoWayOut said:


> Is a guy's perspective not allowed here? I didn't see any rule saying that all posters in this thread had to be female. My opinion is just as valid as anyone's here, and my opinion is that I would not want a girlfriend to try to fatten me up.
> 
> If you want to restrict opinions to female FA's and female feeders, place it in that board as Rowan said, not the erotic weight gain board. I'd have left it alone if it was on that board.



It just doesn't make sense to post in this thread.. you really aren't adding anything positive or beneficial to it. That'd be like LoveBHMs going into the fattest/skinniest pics thread and quoting some girl and being like, I like girls better when they're on the thinner side. 

Sometimes you're better off saying nothing especially when the thread was clearly not intended for you.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 1, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> It just doesn't make sense to post in this thread.. you really aren't adding anything positive or beneficial to it. That'd be like LoveBHMs going into the fattest/skinniest pics thread and quoting some girl and being like, I like girls better when they're on the thinner side.
> 
> Sometimes you're better off saying nothing especially when the thread was clearly not intended for you.



Thank you!!!

Your opinion and your sense of sexuality and what is/is not appealing are of course valid. But a thread about men gaining weight is not the place to express them.


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 5, 2009)

LoveBHMS said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Your opinion and your sense of sexuality and what is/is not appealing are of course valid. But a thread about men gaining weight is not the place to express them.



Couldn't disagree more. I think this was exactly the right place to express that thought, because this is something where my opinion is quite relevant to the topic. Not all men would want to be fat, and that's the perspective brought to this thread by what I posted.



thatgirl08 said:


> It just doesn't make sense to post in this thread.. you really aren't adding anything positive or beneficial to it. That'd be like LoveBHMs going into the fattest/skinniest pics thread and quoting some girl and being like, I like girls better when they're on the thinner side.
> 
> Sometimes you're better off saying nothing especially when the thread was clearly not intended for you.



Those are apples and oranges. That thread would clearly be intended only for the praise of being fat. Nowhere in this thread does it say all posts must be positive concerning the prospect of a man gaining weight. As a man who could have to deal with this down the road, I am adding something beneficial to this thread, which I have stated above.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 5, 2009)

Wrong.

The Erotic Weight Gain board is a _protected forum_ and the rules clearly state it is for positive discussion only of feeding and gaining.

If you don't think men should be fed or gain weight, this particular board is not where it belongs. 

If you personally don't want to be fed/fattened, probably your best bet is to not participate in feederism.

Since you did not read the rules, here they are:


> Erotic Weight Gain subforum: This forum is for use by those interested in all areas of weight gain, feeding and topics directly related to those things. The forum is for positive contributions and participation. In other words, if you have nothing good to say about a topic, or constructive/related pro-topic conversation to add, then you should not be posting and any such posts will be removed or edited as appropriate. Repeat offenders may lose access to this board.


----------



## Tad (Aug 5, 2009)

I think LoveBHMs puts it pretty well, NoWayOut. There are lots of places on Dimensions where it is fair game to talk about how you aren't comfortable with feeding, and it is fine that lots of people are not comfortable with it or with some aspects of it or whatever. In face so many are not comfortable that these protected areas were created so that those who want to talk about enjoying it can do so.

Back on topic: lots and lots of ladies have fattened up boyfriends or husbands....just not all of them intentionally, and of the intentional ones not all were FA, I'm sure. I guess the question was meant to be read as 'Have any Dimensions posters fattened up...." or something like that? I think this is one thing that can make life a bit easier sometimes for female FA: if they don't say anything most people will assume otherwise.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Aug 5, 2009)

kojack said:


> Damn... where do these lucky guys find these gals?



I wish I knew, would love to have this happen to Me


----------



## Poncedeleon (Aug 5, 2009)

I didn't notice that protected forum part until now. It seems kind of silly to me- if no dissenting opinions are allowed then you can't really have much of a discussion. I prefer the Socratic Method to an echo chamber. I don't really have strong feelings about feederism either way, but it's interesting to watch others duke it out and come up with compelling arguments.

I don't think I've ever gained weight with a girlfriend. If anything I probably eat a bit less because I'm happy to share my food or let her take the leftovers if she wants them.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm on a tear here.

If it seems silly to you, do not post here.

This is a protected forum for fetishists to discuss feederism/gaining/feeding/stuffing.

It's NOT a conversation, it's not a discussion. I don't give a rip what you think of it, this is not the venue for you to tell me or anyone else what you think about our sexuality. If you don't care about feederism don't post here.

There are a bajilliondy message boards on the internet devoted to every possible topic. If something does not appeal to you, don't participate. Don't go to forums about cooking and say you'd rather eat out, don't go to forums about skiing and say you hate the cold, don't go to forums about animal rights and say you love steak.

And don't come HERE and say you don't get feederism.


----------



## growingman (Aug 5, 2009)

This discussion about what is appropriate should really be in another location since it has nothing to do with the topic being discussed in this thread. It seems all too often discussions divert away from the topic and degenerate into what is appropriate, etc. Discussions about what is appropriate should be moved to a proper place where it may continue without effecting the original topic of discussion. Just my two cents...


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Aug 6, 2009)

So, anybody ELSE fattened up a BF or husband?


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 6, 2009)

Not yet....


----------



## piratechick (Aug 7, 2009)

^hahaha. i like the evilness in that post.

if a guy was willing i'd def do it. no doubt about it.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 7, 2009)

Poncedeleon said:


> I didn't notice that protected forum part until now. It seems kind of silly to me- if no dissenting opinions are allowed then you can't really have much of a discussion. I prefer the Socratic Method to an echo chamber. I don't really have strong feelings about feederism either way, but it's interesting to watch others duke it out and come up with compelling arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## billedmeup (Aug 27, 2009)

I started this thread nine months ago and am surprised and happy that it is still active if unfortunately in dissention. I am hoping we can get back on topic, here is the background:

I am a straight married man. Over the course of many years of marriage I have gone from very skinny to average weight (6 1 / 180 lbs.). I cant really say why, but the idea of being fattened by a woman is both erotic and taboo. I find the idea of intentional fattening more erotic, but unintentional is of interest too. For me its just a fantasy as my weight has been stable for a decade and I dont really want to gain any more weight.

I like any stories that involve someone (male or female) unintentionally gaining weight because of their circumstances. Rebeccas Grandmother was a classic about a girl who gains weight when she spends the summer with a grandmother who loves to cook. I find the stories by BigBeautifulDreamer where the wife plumps up her husband to be very erotic.

I was hoping to get comments from people, male or female, who were living my fantasy involving a male being fattened by a partner and gay or straight doesnt matter.


----------



## lovefeeding (Sep 22, 2009)

yeah I think I do fatten up my bf and I think he likes it btw.
When we came together I was havier then he, then I lost waight and every thing I lost he got on his sexy body.
He know has lovehandels and sweet breasts and it is so confy to cuddel up with him and make love with him.
I think he likes it because he could just say no I don't want a secend serving or I don't want the snaks or sweets, but he just eats them.
Yesterday he said that he should loose waight, because he thinks he gained a littel, but I know that as long as he will not go an the scale he will gain and gain^^.
And soon is Christmas, there he gets all the food he likes.

175lb 2007 220 lb 2009 ?


----------



## kilo riley (Sep 24, 2009)

every gf i've had has tried to fatten me up. Ha. what's wrong with women?


----------



## Dusselchen (Sep 26, 2009)

My boyfriend gained weight during our relationship, but it happened unintended.
This doesn't mean that I'm not happy about it *g*


----------



## buttbooger (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes. my ex husband was 140 lbs(6 ft.) when I met him; 220 when we divorced. I atleast did one thing right in that marriage.


----------



## Roy C. (Sep 27, 2009)

I found myself with a gf many years ago who fed me well. It was with her I found how much I enjoyed growing in size. She was not a feeder, and I am not a feedee. We enjoyed food together, I guess I enjoyed it a bit more than her.


----------



## voluptuouslover (Feb 3, 2010)

I have posted this on another forum somewhere but thought it was dead on for this post.

After college I moved in with my college sweatheart, we had been dating for a year and a half or two years and decided to move in together in our own place since I was into my career and she had a year and a half of college left.
She was extremely pretty and on the plumper side I was thin and slightly muscular and just finishing up playing sports in college. 

She became a great little housemaker cooking great carb loaded meals every night when I returned home from work as well as having baked some sweet desserts. We ate, had seconds all the time and sometimes thirds to finish off all she cooked and followed with the dessert up until it was time to go to bed. This went on and on and I was so excited to see the effect it had on her fattened up figure, she was gaining weight at a rapid pace and she knew I loved her being curvy and full figured (Thats what I called it back then to her) but I never imagined she would get this fat "I loved it". One day I came home and she was sitting on the couch snacking watching TV clearly upset so I consoled her and asked her what was wrong and she told me she had her annual doctors check up and she was embarrassed at how fat she has become and how much she weighed. I told her I thought she was beautiful and that I thought she looked better than ever. She then told me that maybe we should go on a diet together, I siad "Both of us go on a diet"? That is when my denial rang into reality, she said "dont tell me that you havent noticed how big you have become since we moved in together"? 
I was slightly in shock but extremely aroused by what she said. I must have looked at her with a blank stare and she said, "You didn't realise that I am not the only one who has gotten fat, huh"? I heard it again I was being called fat. The skinny guy who could never gain a few Lbs. with out losing it right away knowing how hard I tried. No I am being called fat, it was weird, but all of a sudden I began putting things together and realizing I have become fat. All of her wonderful cooking and our eating with reckless abandon along with my corporate desk job and no working out, wow, I am fat know. I just thought I was admiring her becoming soooo Fat and all of a sudden she managed to get me fat also.

Obviously it didn't happen over night but honestly I was always in such a skinny mentality that it didn't even sink in for some time.

We became mutual gainers or I should say mutual continued eaters for a period after that evening because we both enjoyed each others gains although she didn't want my big belly at this time getting to much bigger. It was great whenever we were together she would tease me by patting my belly and joking when she would serve me seconds at dinner by asking if it was really a good idea for the next plate and I should really watch my waistline laughing at me in a joking manner but always bringing up weight gain and fat jokes. It was weight gain ecstacy I had never ever felt before and when we would make love it would be the best feeling both of our big bellies struggling and squishing together with every movement, I have never been more physically and emotionally connected and turned on all at once during these times. When I was at the office or out alone with friends I hated being this fat, I was insecure and all I wanted to do is be at home with her playing our fascinating real life fattening game together. 

I eventually got a big enough belly that she said was to big and we started working out and trying to eat more modest food portions. Throughout our 5 yrs. together I had gained 75+ Lbs.


----------



## otherland78 (Feb 8, 2010)

voluptuouslover said:


> I have posted this on another forum somewhere but thought it was dead on for this post.
> 
> After college I moved in with my college sweatheart, we had been dating for a year and a half or two years and decided to move in together in our own place since I was into my career and she had a year and a half of college left.
> She was extremely pretty and on the plumper side I was thin and slightly muscular and just finishing up playing sports in college.
> ...




Hummm..that sounds:bow: like a wounderful Fantasy becoming reality ggg***

I hope to find the one to make this happen, too, to us ;-)

So a lucky guy you are :eat1: 

i would especially enjoy this name calling and teasing like you explained it hummm.....:blush:

Thanks for presenting such a nice peasse of real life


----------



## Seraphina (Feb 15, 2010)

My hubby has gained almost 60lbs in the two years we've been together, he started off at a skinny 140lbs (6ft) and now he's on the very edge of 200lbs. Not that he really seems to have noticed that he's gained, other than one pair of jeans that nearly blinded me when the button popped off, and I wasn't really trying to get him to gain, I just guess contentment suits him and the weight suits him too :wubu:

Mind you I've gained because of him too, only I seem to notice it more :doh:


----------



## bonedoc1958 (Feb 15, 2010)

when my wife and i got married she was 140 lbs i was 195 . she gained weight through several preg ,and i found i loved the new bigger woman she was becoming. i began to bring her extra treats at the end of the day. she kept gaining, what i didnt realize was that i was getting big with her. when i realized how big i had gotten it was a very erotic awakening for me ,i realized that the feeder had become a feedee . my weight was 297 hers was 260 i enjoy the weight but shes not so happy about it , she is constantly saying we need to lose weight but never does anything about it.oh well. im having a great time being a fatty


----------



## Clyde (Mar 1, 2010)

My wife started fattening me up about a year ago. I am up 30 lbs., and she is looking for me to get a lot bigger.


----------



## em1 (Mar 24, 2010)

I have always had this effect on my boyfriends. My very first boyfriend had been a wrestler and a long-distance runner before we got involved our freshman year of college. We were together for four years, and by the end, he was a tub-boat! It really turned me on, but I couldn't admit it to myself or say anything at the time.

Funny thing is, I ran into him on the street a year and a half after we broke up, and he had become absolutely gaunt. I think people teasing him that I had made him fat had gotten to him. :-/

My next serious boyfriend was already heavy, but he gained a little while we were together.

After that, I was with a tall, skinny guy. I cook well, and we were together for three years, and he put on about 20 lb. But he felt weird about it, and would periodically go on crash fasts. His mother was also somewhat overbearing and would make fun of him, saying things like, "When's the baby due?"

My current boyfriend is a pudgy boy, and I absolutely _adore_ it. It was through fantasizing about him, and about him gaining, that I realized (at last) what gets me hot. The problem is, even though he loves good food, loves to cook and loves to eat, he also has bad past experiences (an ex-girlfriend who was all about poached chicken breasts and making him exercise on a treadmill). He still has this thing like he should be less, not more.

So even though he may have gained a pound or two (and we don't live together, so we don't always eat together), I can only dream of fattening him. I'm afraid to tell him; I don't think he'd understand _at all_. He's still trying to get used to the fact that I find his body sexy.

I just want more of him. I want his belly to grow. I want to feel his soft flesh be even bigger.


----------



## em1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh, drat, looks like I lost a long post I tried to make earlier. I love this subject. Maybe I'll try to write it again...


----------



## Venom (Apr 1, 2010)

I'v been seeing a big guy for a few years, he was about 300 when we started dating and now he's getting close to 360. It took him a while to realize what I was doing, I haven't been really pushy with him but I cook a lot of food for him that I can't eat or don't like so that it ends up that he has to eat it all or it goes bad. He's caught on to me by now and isn't really for or against it just kinda goes with the flow as long as it doesn't become really obvious or pushy. Its better than nothing.


----------



## GluttonyCat (Apr 2, 2010)

All these guys are sooo lucky to have women like these. I sometimes wonder if San Diego is completely devoid of FFA's sometime.


----------



## Miabi (Apr 7, 2010)

I've been dating my boyfriend for almost 6 and a half years now... He's only gained 60-80 pounds (long distance--we're hoping to finally move in together by the end of this Summer), but I love it. He has a nice round gut and I constantly try to get him to eat more, though, it's hard. I wish I knew a way to get his appetite to increase and/or make him gain faster. 

He's not big on gaining, but he loves being able to eat more and he's happy to since not only does it make me happy, he loves how I bake and cook.


----------



## roam929r (Jul 1, 2010)

Would be nice to meet a motivated woman.  Always seem to gain weight when I'm in a relationship... guess I just need to find a special woman to share my life with. Any sexy women out there?


----------



## Fancy-Feeder (Jul 2, 2010)

Ugh...me and my boyfriend have been together about a year...and he's always been a skinny guy. Like a twig. I love him like none other and about two months ago I finally got fed up with it. I just said "screw it" and told him what my preferences were and that honestly, I'd like him with a bit of a belly. To my surprise, he just laughed and said "okay". 
Ever since then, he's allowed me to cook for him and whatnot...which resulted in a gain of about ten pounds. On his shorter frame, he began filling in his baggy jeans quite nicely ^^ I plan on packing another ten onto that waistline of his ^_^ The best part is, he's so enthusiastic about it. I love it.


----------



## Fat Molly (Aug 7, 2010)

I know that it's something I meant to do with my poor sweet ex. He was 6'3 or 6'4, 220lbs. Nice and plump, but I told him (rather embarssedly) that he could do with some more meat on his bones.

Later he was worried that I wouldn't be attracted to him if he lost weight, got healthier, etc. Ironically, I've always been super concerned about health, and my philosophy as far as food goes is to eat super-healthy stuff, but as much of it as you want. I'm a real stickler for organic, things without poisonous sweeteners like aspartame etc., and a diet rich in protein, vitamin c, and fiber. My poor bloke would want to eat things that were all trans-fatty and stuff, Twinkies and that sort of thing, and I'd squirm and tell him no...

Anyway, 'twasn't the reason we broke up (not even slightly), but it was an issue for us.

Funnily enough, I think I'm the one who fattened up the most in our relationship, considering that when I got with him I immediately quit my bulemic tendencies because I just didn't think that he'd want me to sit by the toilet after every big meal.

I do intend to fatten up my next guy, particularly if he will be (as I tend to fear he will be) quite thin. But not to super extremes. I like BHMs, not particularly SSBHMs, save in fantasy.


----------



## roam929r (Aug 7, 2010)

Way to go ladies!


----------



## SuperGuyver (Nov 1, 2010)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> Well I've never had a Boyfriend and you need a lot of opwn-minded people who
> want to be Fattened up


 I doubt I`d meet a girl like that.


----------



## azerty (Oct 27, 2012)

Very nice thread. Thank you. Since I'm with my gf, I've put on 25 lbs, in 4 years. She's not a feeder, I'm not a feedee, we're just in love and I like it : it shows


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Nov 5, 2012)

I would love to see my boyfriend gain 50 or 60 pounds as a start but he's just not happy with what he weighs now which is probably about 230 or so. After all it is his body and he's the one that has to deal with it so I really can't force him to do something he doesn't want to do, just to satisfy my own sefish desires. Which is why I come here to see the gorgeous guys who do love being fat and don't care if they gain or not.


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 28, 2012)

My ex-boyfriend gained over 70lbs in 3 years. He started at about 360 and ended up weighing 430. It was a BHM/FFA relationship with some undertones of feeding and I was very open about loving his weight. That, coupled with a food addiction, added weight to him very quickly. At first, I think he loved being able to let go and eat whatever he wanted, but he started to have a hard time with basic things and it was time to lose weight. Sometimes I feel kind of bad for encouraging his gain, but to this day, I can still fantasize a little about his big soft body.

My husband has gained over 30lbs in the past year. I think it's a combination of things...getting older, being on shore duty, living in Hawaii, ready to retire from the military, my cooking, a sedentary lifestyle, and he just loves food. He is NOT happy with the gain, however I am enjoying him immensely. He talks about losing weight a lot, but he also knows that I'm super attracted to him. It seems like he's trying to keep some weight on, but also trying to be comfortable in his own body. He's outgrown his clothes, but refuses to buy new clothes. I'd be thrilled if he stayed at his current weight, but after retirement, I see a gain....we'll see.


----------



## billedmeup (Nov 30, 2012)

Great story, Jen


----------



## Aurora (Dec 1, 2012)

Everyone tends to gain weight around me, lol. Friends, boyfriends... My current interest is pursuing a gain with my encouragement and it's looking fantastic on him. I'll have to see if he'll let me post a couple pictures. He started around 200 and he's getting close to 220 now, and his appetite has increased. It's a long distance thing though. I look forward to him moving closer to me where I can have a real hand in helping him outgrow some clothes.


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Dec 1, 2012)

Aurora said:


> Everyone tends to gain weight around me, lol. Friends, boyfriends... My current interest is pursuing a gain with my encouragement and it's looking fantastic on him. I'll have to see if he'll let me post a couple pictures. He started around 200 and he's getting close to 220 now, and his appetite has increased. It's a long distance thing though. I look forward to him moving closer to me where I can have a real hand in helping him outgrow some clothes.



That happens to my friends as well. 

Hubby gained when we were together but it wasn't 100% intentional on my part as I was still too in the closet about my desires to come right out and say, god you'd look so hot if you got fatter. Well, he did look hot just the way he was too


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 1, 2012)

I didn't set about fattening anyone, but I did notice my ex certainly put on some weight during our association. And I know I encourage him.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 1, 2012)

Not a BF or hubby but my best guy friend always complains about wanting to lose weight but yet when he's with me he very much over eats, I cook for him (lots) and we always tend to go out and eat when we hang out... oh well, food is good.


----------



## Elementary_penguin (Dec 4, 2012)

These are all great, great stories.. and they give me hope


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Dec 18, 2012)

I fattened up my gay boyfriend without trying to. We like to go out to eat when we're together, and we both like desserts and lots of cheese. And we *always* finish up our dates with a latte at McDonalds. Fortunately, he totally owns it. <3 It's not like he was a waif to begin with, and hanging out with a bunch of BBWs will rub off on ya. You start to think it's normal to order the appetizer sampler at Applebee's and eat it all yourself (and no, I'm not guilty of that one!).

All of my ex-boyfriends did a freakish amount of exercise, so they ate like pigs and didn't get fat. Both of them couldn't drive when we started the relationship, and only the most recent one got a driver's license/car about two years in... so they walked EVERYWHERE, sometimes several miles one way. And, quite frankly, I like it like that.


----------



## Aurora (Dec 31, 2012)

I got the go-ahead from the BF to post these. 
Pardon the crappy webcam photos (distance sucks), and the mess lol - bachelor pad,... though the last one is from when he visited me in October. 

When we first started, around 200 lbs...







And 15+ lbs later...











He's my pudgemuffin. 

The gain may not be a lot in poundage, but I'd say it definitely looks good on him. Here's to another 15+ in the new year.


----------



## Tad (Jan 2, 2013)

Rounding out nicely!


----------



## JASmith (Jan 3, 2013)

I can only wish that my wife was fattening me up...


----------



## otherland78 (Feb 10, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> Not a BF or hubby but my best guy friend always complains about wanting to lose weight but yet when he's with me he very much over eats, I cook for him (lots) and we always tend to go out and eat when we hang out... oh well, food is good.



hehe i would love to have a best friend like that and maybe this turns into something longterm and more love invited ^^ mhmm....


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 10, 2013)

It's always fun


----------



## otherland78 (Feb 16, 2013)

Aurora said:


> Everyone tends to gain weight around me, lol. Friends, boyfriends... My current interest is pursuing a gain with my encouragement and it's looking fantastic on him. I'll have to see if he'll let me post a couple pictures. He started around 200 and he's getting close to 220 now, and his appetite has increased. It's a long distance thing though. I look forward to him moving closer to me where I can have a real hand in helping him outgrow some clothes.




hehe i would love to have a gf like you trying that on me ^^

so have fun


----------



## GainingGloria (Apr 25, 2013)

I've been the one gaining but since my boyfriend has been doing the cooking and bringing me take out he's inevitable put on a few lbs so he's developed an adorable little paunch. I'm not sure if he is aware of it yet but it's beginning to bulge through his shirts. My dream is that he gets a big belly like me but we'll see what happens


----------



## Tad (Apr 25, 2013)

GainingGloria said:


> I've been the one gaining but since my boyfriend has been doing the cooking and bringing me take out he's inevitable put on a few lbs so he's developed an adorable little paunch. I'm not sure if he is aware of it yet but it's beginning to bulge through his shirts. My dream is that he gets a big belly like me but we'll see what happens



Good luck, Gloria! 

Do be aware that most people who aren't really into fat tend to only accept mild gains before they want to contain them. That is, he might be OK with putting on a bit of weight, but not a lot. Most people just aren't comfortable with making really big changes in their appearance, especially with something that can get negative reactions like weight. Still, you could get lucky 

Also, welcome to Dimensions! I hope you find some of what you are looking for here.


----------



## GainingGloria (Apr 25, 2013)

Tad said:


> Good luck, Gloria!
> 
> Do be aware that most people who aren't really into fat tend to only accept mild gains before they want to contain them. That is, he might be OK with putting on a bit of weight, but not a lot. Most people just aren't comfortable with making really big changes in their appearance, especially with something that can get negative reactions like weight. Still, you could get lucky
> 
> Also, welcome to Dimensions! I hope you find some of what you are looking for here.



Thanks Tad! I'm a long LONG term lurker to the site  I would never pressurize my bf into gaining, if he did - great and if he didn't or lost it, well I'd be sad but it's his choice and I love him no matter what. We've had a chat about my gain too and one thing that I said is that I want both of us to be honest about how it affects our relationship going forward. Golden rule. And yes, lets hope I get lucky. He'd look great with a beer belly.


----------



## billedmeup (Apr 29, 2015)

I thought I would add a comment to if I could revise this old thread. Anyone noticed that once-thin hubby or bf is getting a spare tire?


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 29, 2015)

My beau is the thinnest guy I've been with but I think he is gaining more recently. For awhile he kept wanting to go to the gym, and did, and wanted to lose weight... but I cook for him and we go out to eat here and there and he never seems to care what he eats, but regrets it later and calls himself fat. Lol I like how he looks regardless but I think my cooking helps.


----------



## GrowingBoy (Feb 3, 2019)

Fattening a boyfriend or husband is very common: https://www.confessionpost.com/8908/My-wife-is-fattening-me-up


----------



## billedmeup (Feb 3, 2019)

Great link, GrowingBoy. Lots of great reading. I am not sure I believes it all, but definitely a fun read and a few nice photos too.

Thanks for reviving this old thread that I started over 10 years ago. I am still fascinated by the topic. Whether it is intentional or unintentional, I am always curious about how couples gain weight.

In my case, my wife has always been thin and I think she would be emaciated if I didn’t encourage her to eat once in a while. When I go on a business trip, with me out of the picture, she hardly eats anything. She does like ice cream and cookies but won’t eat any dessert unless I do too. For years, the calories added up and I gained weight while she just barely maintained. In the last few years she has actually gained a few pounds, but over time I have gained a lot more.


----------



## SSBHM (Feb 7, 2019)

Fat Molly said:


> I know that it's something I meant to do with my poor sweet ex. He was 6'3 or 6'4, 220lbs. Nice and plump, but I told him (rather embarssedly) that he could do with some more meat on his bones.
> 
> Later he was worried that I wouldn't be attracted to him if he lost weight, got healthier, etc. Ironically, I've always been super concerned about health, and my philosophy as far as food goes is to eat super-healthy stuff, but as much of it as you want. I'm a real stickler for organic, things without poisonous sweeteners like aspartame etc., and a diet rich in protein, vitamin c, and fiber. My poor bloke would want to eat things that were all trans-fatty and stuff, Twinkies and that sort of thing, and I'd squirm and tell him no...
> 
> ...



Looking for an extremely hungry fella?


----------



## LizzieJones (Feb 7, 2019)

I need to find a local single guy to fatten up with my cooking.


----------



## Starling (Feb 7, 2019)

I’ve dated a couple guys that were into me fattening them up a bit and it was the greatest. My husband is very sensitive about his size, so I have tried to be respectful of that and not push too much. I think a lot of not great things were internalized from a lifetime of being bigger - he wouldn’t eat in front of other people when we first met, for instance, and told me he disliked a lot of unhealthy foods just so he’d never eat them around me.

He’s unintentionally gained a bit of weight since we’ve been together, though, and I adore it. I don’t think there will ever come a time where he’s a willing participant in getting bigger, but I can always fantasize.


----------



## otherland78 (Mar 13, 2019)

BUTTERFLY said:


> Im fattening my BF up now with the help of my best friend she comes over and we playfully gang up om him (with his consent) we hope to help him gain at lest another 50 lbs!:eat2:




Oh that´s sounds hot :_) well you could exercise on me then ^^


----------



## Saxphon (Mar 13, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> I need to find a local single guy to fatten up with my cooking.


Oh, to be local enough to enjoy that beautiful thought. Oh well .......


----------



## otherland78 (Mar 13, 2019)

Saxphon said:


> Oh, to be local enough to enjoy that beautiful thought. Oh well .......



Oh key where does this LizzyJones live ;-) 

yeah but to be honest who wouldn´t travel half the world to meet a girl forever ?


----------



## LizzieJones (Mar 13, 2019)

otherland78 said:


> Oh key where does this LizzyJones live ;-)
> 
> yeah but to be honest who wouldn´t travel half the world to meet a girl forever ?



Hamilton, Ontario, Canada and I'm hardly a girl anymore. I'm 57 ... 58 in November.


----------



## otherland78 (Mar 13, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> Hamilton, Ontario, Canada and I'm hardly a girl anymore. I'm 57 ... 58 in November.



Hi there Canada ....well if you just would ahve said you are 30 and are beautiful i might just have come ....


----------



## Mr. 23 (Mar 20, 2019)

I think my girlfriend is low key into doing this. I so wouldn't mind if she took it up a notch.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Mar 22, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> Hamilton, Ontario, Canada and I'm hardly a girl anymore. I'm 57 ... 58 in November.


See, here's where you find the gems. I have Hamilton, Ontario, Canada circled on my travel log! That's just the kinda girl I'd like to meet and eat... with.


----------



## LizzieJones (Mar 22, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> See, here's where you find the gems. I have Hamilton, Ontario, Canada circled on my travel log! That's just the kinda girl I'd like to meet and eat... with.



You might as well get it over with and just pee all over me Mr. Territory Marker. LOL


----------



## BigElectricKat (Mar 22, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> You might as well get it over with and just pee all over me Mr. Territory Marker. LOL


I gentleman never pees first. It's all up to the lady (just be careful where you aim).


----------



## Jay78 (Mar 22, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> You might as well get it over with and just pee all over me Mr. Territory Marker. LOL


That escalated quickly lol


----------



## LizzieJones (Mar 22, 2019)

Jay78 said:


> That escalated quickly lol



LOL


----------



## Mr. 23 (Mar 25, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> LOL


If I were single, don't think I wouldn't take you up on your offer.


----------



## platinumpuzzy (Mar 25, 2019)

Unknowingly I have and now I do so consensually


----------



## BigElectricKat (Mar 26, 2019)

otherland78 said:


> Hi there Canada ....well if you just would ahve said you are 30 and are beautiful i might just have come ....


Funny. Young people think being young is all the rage until they get to be older. Then they realize that those older folks knew and could do soooooo much more!


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 14, 2020)

Just for clarity here, I moved alk27alk27's post here into its own thread in the BBW board here because I thought it was a better fit for that board.


----------



## PiggiesLove (Jan 18, 2020)

I had a hubby that fattened me up. But when he left me the weight I gained came straight off, as he had been force feeding me. I think he must have been a FA because his new woman didn't have to gain for him, she was already a BBW, and a much more naturally fatter woman.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jan 20, 2020)

PiggiesLove said:


> I had a hubby that fattened me up. But when he left me the weight I gained came straight off, as he had been force feeding me. I think he must have been a FA because his new woman didn't have to gain for him, she was already a BBW, and a much more naturally fatter woman.


That's a very interesting situation. Sorry to hear about that for you. A couple of questions: Did you like being fattened up? Was the process of force feeding you something you wanted or asked for?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 21, 2020)

I've managed to put a few pounds on my man in the time that we've been together


----------



## Tad (Jan 21, 2020)

PiggiesLove said:


> I had a hubby that fattened me up. But when he left me the weight I gained came straight off, as he had been force feeding me. I think he must have been a FA because his new woman didn't have to gain for him, she was already a BBW, and a much more naturally fatter woman.



If he pushed that on you, then I'm pretty passed at him. Forcing your kink on someone else, especially one that has the potential to be as life altering as weight gain, is very definitely not acceptable.


----------



## PiggiesLove (Jan 21, 2020)

I think my ex was forcing his kink onto me. He got with another woman straight away when I suddenly dropped 50lbs due to a stomach ulcer. I still have stomach ulcer problems. I didn't grow up dieting heaps, I was just naturally thin.


----------



## Tempere (Apr 21, 2020)

With how good of a cook my spouse is, I’m amazed I haven’t gained a lot of weight


----------



## voluptuouslover (Jun 28, 2020)

I don’t think my wife is a feeder or into weight gain....but then again maybe she is in some way. Maybe some women here can give some insight into this or know if friends of their who may be like this.

I started doing a lot of the cooking at our house during this time because my wife went back to work with a desk job in finance after many years of raising our kids. I made mucH more unhealthy meals tha. She used to lasagna “Very fattening style” with very buttery Italian bread etc etc. I would also stock the pantry and freezer with her favorites. I was very happy to see her potentially gain some weight under my cooking. She never seems to complain about all the fattening dinners and was actually more appreciative she could just come home and eat. And eat she did....I continued to give her bigger and bigger portions and she just finished everything I gave her followed by a pint of Ben n Jerry’s and cookies on the couch directly following dinner. She was gaining a bunch of weight and her appetite seemed to grow bigger and bigger. Just about the time I noticed she was struggling to fit into any of her work clothes .....seeing her skirts skin tight and not even being able to fasten them and pulling out her now skin tight silk tank tops in the back to cover her unfastened skirt while seeing her breasts double bubble out there top of her huge bras that were now much to small. She didn’t mention anything where as in the past with a gain of this much she would be complaining all the time....it must have been around 25-30 lbs. She just kept eating more and more at every serving I prepared her. I realized I must be a pretty good cook because I didn’t realize how much I had been eating along with her not to mention retiring to the couch watching TV along with her and having a massive bowl of ice cream....which I never really used to do. At first not realizing but then I did....I had put on a good size guy right along with my wife. I decided to intentionally gain a massive gut to see if my wife would comment, tease or scold me for it.

I continued to cook some huge fattening dinners and I started to set an obnoxious trend of serving us ridiculous portions. She continued eating and so did I .....and I would then like seconds on to our plates and she just kept eating along. After several more months of doing this my wife had easily gained 45 lbs. in the past year and I think I may have gained the same if not more in the past 4-5 months. My big gut sticking out in front of me was definitely obnoxious and unbelievably noticeable in everything g I wore. I would accentuate it around her after my massive meals with my O extremely tight XL white Tshirts that would ride up and exposing my lower gut. She still made No comments and didn’t even mention it. I started to become more lethargic with all the weight I was carrying around....and I wasnt cooking g as much as I used to....my wife would fill in and we would order in. To my surprise my once healthy cooking wife continued the trend of the style of menu I got her used to when I was cooking and she made massive fattening dinners. After a week or so I started noticing how not only the huge platefuls she would serve me much larger than even I used to serve but how she would serve me seconds before I was even finished and many times come by with the pan from the stove and fill the rest of my plate a third time and as I would start to complain that I was full she would still put it on my plate and say you don’t want it to go to waste. I would lumber over to the couch with my gut so bloated and huge I looked 15 months pregnant....she would soon come over to me with an obscene amount of ice Cream over flowing out of a massive bowl and set it on the front of my lap that wasn’t taken up by my massive gut resting on my lap pressing out close to my knees.....I would say it was close to a 1/2 gallon stuffed in my bowl. She would plop down next to me with her pint of Ben n Jerry’s and a pack of cookies in the middle between us.
These meals and massive amounts she would serve me continued on. She never commented on my massive gut and I started thinking she really liked it and was trying to feed me even fatter. She had never been this relaxed ever with how much weight she had gained herself but for some reason never complained or brought it up....the only thing I could think of was she didn’t mind how Fat she had become as long as I was even fatter now. She was comfortable and relaxed in her Fat figure because for some reason. Not only that but she seems much more adventurous and in tune with her figure during live making. She would flaunt her weight and size in the bedroom and she seemed very excited by my new size as well. Our love making seemed to go into over drive.....once a week turned into 5 times a week and she was she actually i tiated it all the time. She also couldn’t seem to take her hands off of my massive dime of a gut while I the bedroom.... I am not sure if it was 100% because of her loving it or just it was clearly on the way and that was the only place she could rest her hands.

Are any of you women shy about telling your BF or husbands that you like them with a big belly and gaining or that you like cooking and having them enjoy it and get fatter? My wife never seems to want me bigger in the past but when I grew a big belly she seemed to love it. Do you think she all of a sudden had a new acquired taste for me fatter or has she always had it in her and just doesn’t know how to communicate it?


----------



## CarmellaBombshell (Jun 28, 2020)

I have It was the best feeling seeing a mam rubbing his tummy while devouring your culinary masterpeice


----------



## Aqw (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm not in weight gain, but I found this sentence funny and hot: "if a fat woman jokes about fattening you up ... she's not joking!"


----------



## Ffancy (Jul 6, 2020)

I’m definitely telling my next boyfriend that I like my man to be well-fed and well-loved! And I am very happy if he looks that way.


----------



## kilo riley (Jul 8, 2020)

i think a lot of big women like the idea of their partners getting as big or bigger than them. Especially dominant women. Excess weight on their male partners strips them of masculinity and makes them more subservient


----------



## Mel KM (Jul 9, 2020)

This has been a stream of mine for literally decades and I’m finally enjoying being able to! I’ve sort of low-key tried to fatten up my BFs before, but now that I have one who wants to gain just as much as I want to make him bigger I’m in hog heaven! (Pun very much intended)

He was already pretty big when I met him. 350 or so I think. Now he’s teetering on the edge of 400! I love seeing his clothes getting tight and buttons starting to pucker. And feeding him is amazing! I love cooking for him and watching him gobble up everything. I fed him an entire pan of lasagna I thought was impossible a few nights ago. Still thinking about that one!


----------



## Mel KM (Jul 9, 2020)

kilo riley said:


> i think a lot of big women like the idea of their partners getting as big or bigger than them. Especially dominant women. Excess weight on their male partners strips them of masculinity and makes them more subservient


I’ve seen this a lot the community and it makes sense. I personally think that fat on a guy makes him look more masculine, even if he gets man boobs. I love how broad fat guys get!
I know this is sort of a maverick dynamic, but as the feeder in my relationship, I’m the sub. My bf is the dom, even though he’s the feedee. To me, cooking and feeding is very subservient.


----------



## Ffancy (Jul 9, 2020)

I think fat and feeding aren’t intrinsically dom or sub, but can work both ways. Fat men have size and heft, which codes as masculine, and fat men have soft curves, which codes as feminine. People focus on whichever they prefer. Feeding too can be an act of submission or domination - the serving girl attending to every need of the greedy king and the hot mama witch forcing her piggy boy to go further and further are both popular fantasies around here. But I’m a switch myself so I can enjoy it both ways.


----------



## Tad (Jul 9, 2020)

Also I don't think feedism has to have any relationship to a dom/sub dynamic (not everything/everyone, relates to that axis -- for those that do it is great to be able to bring in other aspects and feeding works well there obviously, but I don't think this kink needs to have that aspect)


----------



## sarahee543 (Jul 9, 2020)

To me a man with boobs is super masculine. I'm not trying to fatten my man he's doing fine without assistance


----------



## GrowingBoy (Jul 9, 2020)

kilo riley said:


> i think a lot of big women like the idea of their partners getting as big or bigger than them. Especially dominant women. Excess weight on their male partners strips them of masculinity and makes them more subservient



There's also the idea of "commitment weight". Gaining weight demonstrates commitment to the relationship, a "wedding band" worn around the midsection that says "I'm taken". Also, gaining weight can predispose "fat and happy" men to demonstrate kinder behavior toward their partners and family. Overall, "husband fattening" could be an under-appreciated solution to many of our world's problems!


----------



## extra_m13 (Jul 9, 2020)

i am proud to say that i have fattened up some ladies... i will make myself confortable and tell you something about that. in chronological order. why not. a couple of cases. and also and very important how do you learn along the way. first girlfriend was a basketball player. highschool, curvy, very difficult for her to be skinny even do she wanted to. she was probably able to gain around 15 pounds in a couple of years. getting softer in the process. but it was just not in her to go along that line. the hottest pic for me, she had a very nice ass and developed a pot belly it was the sexiest thing. we were at a tournament and i was seeing her play. she was just out of shape out of breath, shorts tight, jersey tight, she was not happy about it.. we ended up splitting of course. probably lost some weight and afterwards life took over. 

another lady, this one in college. fantastic shape. bottom heavy. a vegetarian. good looking of course. with a more complacent nature. i talked openly to her about wanting her to be super obese, her, being just curvy and probably chubby at the time, gained (by pizza and pasta mainly) around 30 pounds, stopped exercising and developed some very nice soft arms and legs full of cellulite. no belly but amazing hips and ass. and some lovehandles. she was not going to naturally continue to gain, she is curvy but not particularly an over eater and by this point i identified that if you want the happy bbw you need to combination of a happy eating girl and one who gains easily and its ok with it, it won't work if you are looking for the used to exercise and fit lady and try to turn it into a hog. chanes are against you. it it just very difficult because it is very weird and unique. it is indeed easier to help the fat to get fatter than get the skinny to be chubby and be ok with it. that i learned.

then... a lady, older than me, by about for years. i was 26, she was 30, it was very hot. she was skinny but she was hot and very short. and with a big appetite. she gained about 20 pounds and it was a fantastic thing. gaining was openly discussed and while she was 'ok' with getting to a certain weight and enjoying having a belly she was frightened by the concept of gaining and just scared about getting cellulite and rolls and else, even do she look fantastic and the sex was great. at the end we broke up for different reasons even do her reluctance to gain made me thinkg that it was never going to be a real bbw. again, you need to find an already chubby lady and help her feel sexier and happier and encourage her happy eating ways. 

my lady, that is , my wife, was chubby and i did notice a willingness to celebrate any event with food, and plenty of it, at 1.54mts , very short, weighing at 60kg, already chubby but eating as much as me. i sensed that chanced were good for her to gain. also very nice figure very acommodating for extra pounds. bottom heavy but evenly matched. thin arms. and a round face. fast forward a couple of years and with some crises in between and after visiting several nutriotionists and all she gas gained over 60 pounds and personally i think, because of her habits, (zero exercise, happy eating) that she can gain, without increasing food intake or really trying or becoming a dangerous thing, another another 50 pounds at least, of course i am rooting for that as it would be just epic


----------



## kilo riley (Jul 26, 2020)

When I met my SO ten years ago I was 200 ish pounds and she was nearly 400. Now I'm over 400 lbs and she's 280. I am bigger than her everywhere: bigger boobs, hips, ass, thighs. And she's two inches taller. She reminds me how fat I've gotten and how the tables have turned 

We've never actually had a conversation about feederism and whether or not she's a feeder. It's one of those things that just goes unsaid. She's a very good cook and her best dishes are really fattening. She makes homemade beans with lard. When she would go out with her girlfriends she'd make me a big tray of enchiladas. We both overeat but she's far more active. 

So I have a question for the FFA/feeders here. Does my partner sound like a feeder ?


----------



## GrowingBoy (Jul 29, 2020)

kilo riley said:


> When I met my SO ten years ago I was 200 ish pounds and she was nearly 400. Now I'm over 400 lbs and she's 280. I am bigger than her everywhere: bigger boobs, hips, ass, thighs. And she's two inches taller. She reminds me how fat I've gotten and how the tables have turned
> 
> So I have a question for the FFA/feeders here. Does my partner sound like a feeder ?



Depends on the reasons why she has lost/you have gained. Is she playful about reminding you of your gains, indicating that she enjoys you bigger? Does she contrast her weight loss with your growth? Has the reversal in sizes also corresponded with a change in the dynamics of your relationship? Is she naturally dominant? Does she want to lose even more weight to increase the contrast? Do you mix food and s e x? Or has she just had health concerns that made her want to slim down, and you've been comfortable enough in the relationship to double your weight?


----------



## GrowingBoy (Aug 10, 2020)

kilo riley said:


> She's a very good cook and her best dishes are really fattening. She makes homemade beans with lard. When she would go out with her girlfriends she'd make me a big tray of enchiladas.



Cooking with lard is a classic husband fattening technique:








My husband is getting fat


My husband is getting fat




www.confessionpost.com


----------



## BigElectricKat (Aug 10, 2020)

I guess I fattened myself up over the years.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Aug 15, 2020)

I’ve sort of had a feeder for years,John has always treated me well and I love him dearly.I wouldn’t be the woman I am today in many ways without him.


----------



## voluptuouslover (Nov 2, 2020)

Good question!

I kind of go through the same thoughts with my wife. She doesn't comment (Only when intoxicated a couple of times in an endearing way) but even after gaining 50 Lbs. mostly all to my Gut and me intentionally trying to get her to say something....she was still very quite and only seemed to feed me more and more at dinners along with getting me addicted to her ice cream habit after dinner. She also seemed much more accepting to herself gaining and getting much fatter when I was this Fat.

But in your case....I mean 200 Lbs. is a second large person if you think about it. I mean in my case my wife is quiet about it and just keeps feeding me more and more....but then again I am a hungry boy and I am sure she can tell.....not to mention how hungry you must be at 400 Lbs. I believe she has to like it in some way whether she is a full on feeder or just cooking her Fat boy very unhealthy fattening meals. Also...in my case my wife wanted and initiated sex all the time after I got Fat....so I kind of think my wife likes it and I always question whether she is a secret feeder to me>


----------



## DonnieD80 (Feb 1, 2021)

Hey guys, great thread! It’s nice to see that 12 years after it started it’s still going.

I’d like to do my part in keeping it active, even though I’m not the girlfriend/lady who has added some pounds on her boyfriend/hubby. I’m the boyfriend.



I’m nearly 40 and since I can remember I had this fascination for people gaining weight, mainly slim girls putting on a few, and I’ve been very lucky in this regard. The two or three girlfriends I have had all ended up gaining something during our relationships. None of them intentionally, and I’m not a feeder. I guess it was down to being in a stable relationship with a guy who appreciates some extra meat on the bones and was not too shy to admit it. Moreover, I’ve always had a fast metabolism and a good appetite.. so I was eating well and often. I guess my habits rubbed off on them and after a couple of years their slim bodies were all sporting 15 extra pounds, give or take.. One of them actually ended up gaining more than 50 pounds but that’s another story..



Fast forward to 2 years ago. I’m still lean and muscular with a bit of six pack, of course not like when I was 20, but not too far. A new girlfriend, a couple of years older than me, so already 40. She is very active and into sports like me. And very fit. I mean, many girls in their 20s would love her body, lean, toned, not a hint of cellulite nor an extra ounce of fat, as some of her friends pointed out. But I had seen that before and by then I knew the drill.. we would have moved together, she would have relaxed, skipped a couple of nights at the gym, enjoyed more cosy nights on the sofa after a nice dinner and a few pounds would have arrived easily, especially on her being in her 40s.



We did move together and I got a few surprises. My habits wouldn’t rub off on her at all. She kept her portions very small. I tried to add cookies or cake to her afternoon tea but she was not interested. For dinner she could just have a salad. A nutritious salad she would say, still way less than the pasta I was used to. Instead of my habits rubbing off on her, it was hers rubbing off on me. She heard my tummy rumble one night and asked if I was still hungry. I told her that maybe I was used to eat more than just a salad.. We had a nice laugh and then she was like “oh honey, you should have told me, I could have cooked something for you, you don’t have to eat like me..” She joked for a few weeks about that, especially when I was polishing my dish quickly and was still hungry. When a few friends pointed out that I had lost a few pounds she made an effort to make me a nice meal every night and to have plenty of leftovers to bring to work the following day for lunch. I thought that was a good starting point to see some extra pounds on her, and finally I was not going to bed hungry anymore.



Despite not having a big appetite herself, she actually really enjoyed cooking, especially for others. We would have often friends at home and she loved to prepare nice meals for them, with starters, main, sides. And she likes baking too. So she always made an effort to have an home baked cake for them. Our friends really liked that too and we would have people at home easily twice a week, or more.



She is a very good host. She would look after everybody and make sure everyone was happy, but she always had special attentions for her boyfriend, which was very nice. You know, one stroke here and there, one wink during a conversation, one quick hug when I was helping, refilling my glass when it was empty or offering a second helping and so on.

She would eat a bit more on those occasions too. So I was totally in favour of them!



We still got compliments for our shape actually, people knew we were quite active and they could tell of course. Last compliment I remember was in January 2020 from our neighbours.. they said their good intention of the year was to be more active and improve their shape, and they added my girlfriend and I were their inspiration. That was quite flattering.



Later that winter I was filling out a questionnaire and one of the question was about alcohol intake, I wrote down what I usually did, one or two beers per week. My girlfriend was there and said “honey, you sure about that?” The smile and look she gave me clearly implied she wasn’t. She helped me with that.. “Sooo.. a couple of glasses of wine at dinner when we have friends around, let’s say twice a week, one gin and tonic before those dinners.. sometimes even a whiskey after.. and a couple of beers at weekends. This sound more right, don’t you think hon?” I must have looked very surprised as she laughed and gave me a quick hug “Oh come on, it’s not much but surely you have been drinking more than just a couple of pints per week for a while!” I agreed she was right and changed my answer on the questionnaire. I think she joked again saying something like “You can’t say I have let you go thirsty or hungry anymore!”



Again, the good thing was that if she was not matching my portions she was surely matching my drinks.. maybe she’ll get some calories there, I thought.



Then 2020 has been a weird year for everybody I guess. Covid and lockdown changed nearly everyone’s routines. Much more difficult to have people around, restricted movements, more time at home.. We were missing our nights with friends but she was still enjoying cooking and baking. Especially with all the extra free time. In fact she said many times it was a pleasure to cook for me because I was always so appreciative of whatever she was making.



In July I had a dinner with colleagues and of course the chat were dominated by Covid and all the issues connected. Someone missing their families, the possibility to travel, too much time at home getting bored, too much food. One colleague even asked me if I had gained weight myself to which I said I didn’t. Other people instead complained they did put on some pounds, but what can you do, the gyms are closed and so on. It was a nice dinner anyhow, food was good and quite a few drinks made the atmosphere even more jolly.



Driving home I adjusted the waistband of my jeans a couple of times absentmindedly, until I paid attention. They were feeling tight. Now, it had been quite a hearty meal and maybe 3 or 4 pints, but in retrospect they felt tight since I put them on that night. I thought I was just not used to them anymore after not wearing jeans in the previous 3 or 4 months. Once at home I went straight to the mirror a bit anxious by then. I remember the shock when I saw a man in too tight jeans with a bloated belly was standing in front of me. The fabric of my shirt was flattened where the belly was bulging out. Whit my shirt off I noticed another two soft bulges to the sides “Shit! Love handles?” In my mind I still had my flat stomach and a trace of a six pack. In the mirror my belly was distended, my love handles were bulging out of my jeans and I could pinch an inch of fat everywhere.

I swear I felt a hot flush and I had to get out of those jeans because I was just looking too bad.

That was quite a cold shower. I felt so silly. I hadn’t notice any change, until it was all so evident. The colleagues asking if I had put on weight that night, they were probably just politely pointing out I did.

I always thought weight gain denial was fascinating on a girl but so difficult to believe. And my girlfriend hadn’t said anything either! Had she noticed? Then, on second thought, maybe she had.



After that sudden realisation, I started to pay more attention to see what had changed, how I ended up growing a belly and if my girlfriend was unhappy or had realised at all.



To start, dinners were never a salad anymore, there would have been enough to fill two lunch boxes for the following day and I was often getting seconds to finish off the rest. Every night we would have then relaxed on the sofa and at some point she would have brought me a piece of cake or some other dessert with a glass of milk or a drink on weekends. I couldn’t remember when that started, but it was definitely an habit by then. My lunch box was then twice as big as hers. She was adamant she didn’t need as much food as me. Often mine was enriched with an healthy snack like an orange and something else like 1 or 2 chocolates.



Add a nutritious breakfast and some afternoon snacks and it was easy to see my calories count had gone up a lot.



Had she noticed? Well, many nights in bed instead of me spooning her she was spooning me, she liked it because I was “so cuddly!”, and her hands would wander on my stomach and on my sides. She would give a couple of squeezes here and there as she was snuggling up on me. But she would never say I had put on weight. Even if directly asked. But I’m pretty sure she did notice.. One night as she gave me a big slice of cake I said it wasn’t going to be good if I wanted to keep my six pack. She exclaimed surprised “Your what??” so clearly she had noticed it was gone. If I sound hesitant on a second helping saying that maybe it’s not a good idea she is very quick in reassuring me it’s fine and heaping my plate. And she is so obviously pleased when I finish off one of her big meals.



She just wouldn’t mention I’ve gained weight at all. I also have a feeling she is not much into my extra pounds per se, but more into spoiling me with nice food. The added weight is more just the normal “side effect”..

What do you think guys, does it make sense?


----------



## DonnieD80 (Feb 2, 2021)

voluptuouslover said:


> I have posted this on another forum somewhere but thought it was dead on for this post.
> 
> After college I moved in with my college sweatheart, we had been dating for a year and a half or two years and decided to move in together in our own place since I was into my career and she had a year and a half of college left.
> She was extremely pretty and on the plumper side I was thin and slightly muscular and just finishing up playing sports in college.
> ...



Very interesting story man! I'm curious to hear where are you two standing now.. I mean, have you both gained more weight? Any idea what the scales say in these days?


----------



## GrowingBoy (Feb 8, 2021)

Fattening a husband is quite the hot topic lately: 

My husband is getting fat
My husband got fat with my help
My wife is fattening me


----------



## jello4me (Feb 25, 2021)

My wife is very heavy 375 and has slowly fattened me up over the years, for me 60 pounds. I am a feeder and she is now accelerating her efforts as we age. Very erotic as we poke at each other’s gain.


----------



## Tempere (Feb 25, 2021)

jello4me said:


> My wife is very heavy 375 and has slowly fattened me up over the years, for me 60 pounds. I am a feeder and she is now accelerating her efforts as we age. Very erotic as we poke at each other’s gain.



That’s good to hear on both accounts


----------



## peregrine (Apr 19, 2021)

Does anyone have before/after pics that they're willing to share?


----------



## voluptuouslover (Apr 21, 2021)

I honestly believe when you are in a relationship and or especially married the wife likes cooking for her Husband, and while eating up all her food she is pleased. Also, when the husband starts to pack on th lbs. and sport a good size further wife feels like she helped that with her cooking and love and almost acts endearing towards him and what she has made of his gut. Not to mention there is a sense of security with the marriage like this. As the husband gets fatter not only is he less likely to stray but her feeding him good meals becomes a more interesting thing to him then going out and potentially straying. In my case during this time my wife also felt more secure and we became eating buddies so to speak....and where as before she tried to limit her own gaining, now she didn’t seem to mind packing on a lot more lbs. I guess because my gut was out pacing hers now.
During the time we were dating I could have never seen my wife not only allowing but actually liking me fattening up like I did. She actually was more turned on by me sexually and always wanted sex compared to when I had. Six pack (ok 4 pack)!

it’s Interesting to her other stories like this.


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 21, 2021)

Where is he?? I'm ready!!


----------



## Jay78 (Apr 21, 2021)

I want to be truly fattened!!


----------



## Tank (Apr 23, 2021)

TheShannan said:


> Where is he?? I'm ready!!


Right here!


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 23, 2021)

I like feeding the men in my life, and have fattened them up inadvertently (separate occasions of course). I'm not an intentional feeder, but the desire to put delicious food into someone's mouth is strong in my nature, so their bellies expanded eventually.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 23, 2021)

I guess I would have to classify myself as an intentional feeder then, cause I feel the same way pretty much, but i enjoy the fact that I'm responsible for it


----------



## Jay78 (Apr 25, 2021)

It is my greatest desire that my wife would take interest in fattening me up. I need someone to push me to eat and grow fatter. I can only imagine the feeling of being fattened by the one I love. I’d never stop getting fatter if she’d let me.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 25, 2021)

Jay78 said:


> It is my greatest desire that my wife would take interest in fattening me up. I need someone to push me to eat and grow fatter. I can only imagine the feeling of being fattened by the one I love. I’d never stop getting fatter if she’d let me.


Sounds like she needs some convincing Jay. Let her know how you feel and see what happens.


----------



## Jay78 (Apr 25, 2021)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Sounds like she needs some convincing Jay. Let her know how you feel and see what happens.


We have talked and she’s just not interested in making me fat. Especially when I admit I would love to reach 500 or more. I’m ready to bribe her and beg lol


----------



## Tempere (Apr 26, 2021)

Totally understand that Jay minus I don’t want to exceed 350.


----------



## GrowingBoy (May 8, 2021)

It’s a nice fantasy. For me, it’s as much about giving in and being submissive as it is about being fattened.


----------



## peregrine (May 10, 2021)

I put on about 60 pounds by myself. When I first started I had no pinchable fat on me. About 30 pounds in, I started hearing comments: "you're a little bit stocky. I guess it's the freshman 15," or "you look great." I guess it makes sense. I started with 10% body fat, now I'm at 30% and 12 more inches around my waist. Now my belly pokes out and I have love handles.

I guess people associate a little bit of extra fat with looking healthy before you keep adding on the weight and look "fat" fat (it seems different for gals though since they put on weight differently). I feel a little self conscious about my weight, but I still want to add 20 more pounds. Kinda hard though since I'm an ectomorph.


----------

